
Zoobotics - jamesbritt
http://www.economist.com/node/18925855?story_id=18925855&fsrc=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+economist/full_print_edition+(The+Economist:+Full+print+edition)&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
======
zby
"A tiny flying robot of this sort, equipped with a camera, could get into
places that are too small or dangerous for people—enemy bunkers, for
example—and report what was going on."

Yeah, cameras - I am sure the military will equip them with lethal poison
stings. I just cannot imagine how this will change military conflicts.

------
awaz
Here is a link to another specimen that I didn't see in the Zoobotics artice :
[http://www.reuters.com/article/2009/03/20/us-robotfish-
idUST...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2009/03/20/us-robotfish-
idUSTRE52J1RY20090320)

~~~
forza
Festo has made a number of these over the years, some more lifelike than
others. Under "Projects 2006" to "Projects 2010", and "SmartBird", in the left
column of this page: <http://www.festo.com/cms/en_corp/9933.htm>

------
queensnake
Adaptive Behavior (<http://www.isab.org.uk/ISAB/>) finally hits the
mainstream; representing!

every-other-year conference proceedings:
[http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-
alias%3Dap...](http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-
alias%3Daps&field-keywords=from+animals+to+animats&x=0&y=0)

